# how to setup my tank for small 1 inch red bellys



## red bely piranha (Dec 5, 2003)

when i set up my tank before i just filled it up with tap water and left it for a few days with the filter running. it was fine for the pacu i put in then used the same water for some huge red bellies.

i have now sold them and are after some small reds. should i do anything differently with the water. i dont fully understand.

please help piranha experts


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

I wouldn't do anything differently. I would first have your water tested for ammonia/nitrite/nitrates. You want all of these levels at 0 because they are toxic to fish and can potentially kill them. For piranhas, you generally want the pH to be about 6.6-7.1. I like to keep my pH on the acidic side, because it helps to make ammonia less toxic to fish. I would keep your water temp. around 78F-80F, but no higher. With higher temperatures it will make your piranhas metabolism increase, in turn which makes them eat more but they become more aggressive towards one another. Before adding any fish, I would suggest giving the gravel a good vacuuming to get any uneaten food particles and detritus out so you don't have any contaminants to start with. I would start by adding a very small amount of fish, until your tank becomes established. It may already be established since you've had fish in it, but it really depends on the last time you had fish in it.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

how long has the tank been set up and how long without fish.
you could clean out the tank doing a water change add some small fish like neons and the like.
get your water tested at a lfs to make sure its ok i would expect the lfs you buy your p's from will do this.
basically you dont need to do anything different to what you have if you do regular water changes @ 20-30 % keep the water temp between 78-82 and have good filtration if this is your routine then fine good luck.
it sound like you did not cycle your tank the first time you set it up this does need to be done when setting up from scratch
dixon


----------

